# Sweetie Cake Photos



## caroni99 (Mar 24, 2006)

Not sure if it's just my eyes playing tricks on me but if you scroll down on the wire image page there are actual pics of the products from Sweetie Cake.

[URL="http://www.wireimage.com/GalleryLis...&nm=Cake&nbc1=1"]Link
[/URL]


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Mar 24, 2006)

Whoa good eye!!


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 24, 2006)

that's so cute, the packaging. rachel zoe rocks..she's worked with lindsay lohan and nicole richie..


----------



## nakobear (Mar 24, 2006)

Awww the packaging is cute...now I want some sweets lol


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 24, 2006)

how FRICKIN cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Mar 24, 2006)

OMG, how cute!!!! That is such a creative idea!


----------



## bebs (Mar 24, 2006)

I want it now.. when is it coming out... I've heard different dates from apirl 12th to the 28th does anybody here know?


----------



## littlemissmagic (Mar 24, 2006)

oh no....now imma have to buy that quad!


----------



## SMMY (Mar 25, 2006)

Okay, I definitely need the pigments now.


----------



## 2_pink (Mar 25, 2006)

Ohmigoodness, how cute is that little candy box??? I want one *hahah*


----------



## SMMY (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh and can I have all of the little cakes too.
This is just a great way of packaging this collection. So very cute. They should serve tea and cakes at MAC when they introduce it. I'll even wear my white gloves to the store.


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 25, 2006)

That is SO ADORABLE!!  I love it!!


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Mar 25, 2006)

that quad is so pretttttty is this coming to australia?!? if so when and when is it released in america cause i might have to get my brother to get it for me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thx


----------



## lightnlovly (Mar 25, 2006)

I'M XCITED!!!!!  Yea!!!  It's soooo cute!


----------



## Isis (Mar 25, 2006)

WOW the quad looks alot better than I thought it would!


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 25, 2006)

Goodness! Very very pretty! What a creative packaging!!


----------



## user4 (Mar 25, 2006)

wow... that is too freaking cute!!!


----------



## roxybc (Mar 25, 2006)

Oooh, I love it!!!!!!!!!


But the peachy pigment looks very similar to both Deck Chair and the pigment that was just released that also looked like Deck Chair (sorry can't remember the name right now).........


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 25, 2006)

that collection looks great!!!


----------



## rainbow (Mar 25, 2006)

ohh my.. i m lemming really badly the quad before looking @ the pic in this thread.. now that i saw the fotos here.. my.. ohh..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  the package is really sweet!now i WANT to get everything in the box!!


----------



## lara (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubbly_brunette* 
_that quad is so pretttttty is this coming to australia?!? if so when and when is it released in america cause i might have to get my brother to get it for me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thx_

 
Projected release time of September or October, in time to catch the end-of-year formals and uni graduations.


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 25, 2006)

Ohhh this is soooo sweet!!!!! The piggies looks very good!! And from what I see the lipglasses are also very good! I wish it would be available here!


----------



## user2 (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Oooh, I love it!!!!!!!!!


But the peachy pigment looks very similar to both Deck Chair and the pigment that was just released that also looked like Deck Chair (sorry can't remember the name right now)........._

 
Goldenaire!


But that packaging is too cute to be true! But I'm afraid it's again a not-released-to-the-public-thing!


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Mar 25, 2006)

i'll just have to buy some cupcake holders and present it myself then lol


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubbly_brunette* 
_i'll just have to buy some cupcake holders and present it myself then lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## princess (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh man I nearly drooled at that picture... its so creative! Huge thumbs up... and of course I dream that they will package it to me like this when I buy...


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Mar 25, 2006)

i like that quad, but i'm sick of that same reddish purplish color thats seems to be in every quad, always in the same bottom right corner. ridiculous!


----------



## bubblebball15 (Mar 25, 2006)

Absolutely adorable! I like the pigments.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalteardrop21* 
_i like that quad, but i'm sick of that same reddish purplish color thats seems to be in every quad, always in the same bottom right corner. ridiculous!_

 

For me it seems that in every quad there is one color that I don't like. I learned that hard way to not buy any quads that have lustres in them. I love purples and for me I'm glad to see another purple. I'm just so glad  there aren't any lustres in it.


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 25, 2006)

*Help!!!*

The anticipation is killing me!!!


----------



## gnippy (Mar 25, 2006)

I am really excited about this collection.  I am especially looking forward to seeing the new pigments and the quad.

When is this being released?  I thought I saw someone post 04-13-2006.  Is that correct?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 25, 2006)

awww it looks like the boxes and wrapping from Magnolia's in NYC!


Damn I want a cupcake.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 31, 2006)

wow i do need that quad!!! sooo cute!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 31, 2006)

i want that BOX!


----------



## kateisgreat (Apr 1, 2006)

when does this come out again?


----------



## Parishoon (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_i want that BOX!_

 
me too, i'd be willing to buy a whole "pre-packaged" set of this collection if they'd sell it in that box


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 3, 2006)

I played with some of the products today, you guys just might freak when you see them!  I will say the black glitter linner was not quite what I expected, but it looks cute with a shadow over it.  Everything is so cute IRL!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_I played with some of the products today, you guys just might freak when you see them!  I will say the black glitter linner was not quite what I expected, but it looks cute with a shadow over it.  Everything is so cute IRL!_

 
Oh, I have been wondering about the glitter pencils... what are they like?  Is the glitter noticeable?  Why do you have to put shadow over it?


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 3, 2006)

The black one went on kind of subtle. I put Steamy over to jazz it up a bit.  They were kind of like the Powerpoints, but I don't know if they will have the same longevity. It seemed like the glitter showed up more with the colored ones, but still not as dramatic as the liquid glitter liners.


----------



## crystrill (Apr 3, 2006)

I LOVE IT!!!!
I already have a list of stuff I want. I think my next paycheck will be dedicated to getting the collection.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 
_






I LOVE IT!!!!
I already have a list of stuff I want. I think my next paycheck will be dedicated to getting the collection._

 
The pink lipglass that you can barely see in that pic, which colour do we think it is?


----------



## 1MaCaDDicT (Apr 6, 2006)

OMG i heart it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sarah* 
_The pink lipglass that you can barely see in that pic, which colour do we think it is?_

 
That looks like this one. . .(it could possibly be Pink Meringue though)


----------



## Parishoon (Apr 7, 2006)

some one on the LJ said it's at the LA pro store...only 1 week, i'm uncharacteristically excited about this.


----------

